# Ca. 1937 Colson Zephyr



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I bought this a couple of months ago but got it this week. Thanks to @danfitz1 for alerting me to the auction and @ZE52414 for picking it up and shipping to me. It came with a custom housepaint finish that I spent an hour yesterday removing. I used Goof Off and lacquer thinner. Note to self wear a better glove next time. Goof Off is some pretty harsh stuff and I still don't have full feeling in my right index finger! BTW I still need a head badge for this trike. V/r Shawn

Before





After


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 18, 2019)

A great trike, and a labor of love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks way better! Nice trike! Finger working yet?


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice Snag Shawn ,those zephyrs are getting scare ,


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2019)

A very nice, rare collector's trike! Great when friends can help out with shipping to make the purchase possible. I'll keep an eye out for a Zephyr head badge.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Still looking for a badge! Thanks, Shawn


----------

